# .. a week without makeup, could you do it?



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2008)

...I have to for my Lasik surgery.  Well, it's no "eye makeup" for a week, which is pretty much my respirator in the makeup world.  The last time I did a week without makeup was in college, when I was pledging a sorority.  

Can you guys do it?  Also, any tips on how to survive the week without eye makeup or  makeup altogether?  Haha.  I'm sure there's greater problems in the world, but for now...this is mine.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 10, 2008)

I have no tips but when my friend had her lasik she took off a whole week because she refused to be seen with no eye makeup on lol.  She mainly wears eyeliner and mascara so she said no thanks to be seen without it.


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 10, 2008)

I used to go with no makeup daily. I've only recently gotten into wearing mascara everyday with a bit of e/s and blush. To help you get through it, I would make sure you get plenty of sleep to minimize dark circles and just stay hydrated. Take comfort in the fact that you can sleep in a bit longer cause you don't need to put your makeup on the morning! Good luck


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I have no tips but when my friend had her lasik she took off a whole week because she refused to be seen with no eye makeup on lol. She mainly wears eyeliner and mascara so she said no thanks to be seen without it._

 

LOL....that is so classic!  I think I could put under eye concealor, but will stay a distance from the eye.  My biggest trouble is the base of my eye lid...totally colored.  I might wear a darker lip color or something...of emphasize on the face makeup.  Bleh... maybe I'll wear sunglasses to work.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 10, 2008)

I so could not do it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

I go many days sometimes weeks without makeup....I like me better with makeup...But It doesn't bother me to go without...As long as I can put on some lipgloss I'm good


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 10, 2008)

I could do it. 

Make up isn't a must for me, it's a fun/creativity thing for me. Sometimes I go weeks without anything more than Carmex. Other times I go for weeks with full face, depends on what I'm going through really.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 10, 2008)

i'm just being real. i probably couldn't do it, which is kind of sad if you think about it. It has nothing to do with confidence... i just love applying makeup. it's fun!
but i guess if it was for medical reasons, i could try.


----------



## carandru (Nov 10, 2008)

I never really wear makeup (blasphemy I know) except when I go out or just feel inspired to try out a new look or technique. Needless to say, I have very little inspiration at 7 in the morning so I pretty much never wear makeup to work.  Whenever I go out w/ my coworkers they are always surprised at how much more effort I put into my look.

But if you said go out w/o makeup?  Hecky no, I would just stay home, lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_But if you said go out w/o makeup? Hecky no, I would just stay home, lol._

 
Now that I 100% agree with....I would never Go Out to a party, club  of social event without makeup...EVER! But my co-workers...they have seen me sick, dead tired, made up, hungover, un-made...I don't care about them.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I did it for my LASIK. No big deal really because once you realize how much $$ you just invested in your eyeballs, a week with no makeup is NO big deal.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 10, 2008)

I could go a week without makeup. Depends on what I'm doing I guess. Although makeup is fun to play with


----------



## banjobama (Nov 10, 2008)

I would at least have to do my eyebrows, or else I would look like a freak. My coworkers have never seen me without eye makeup on, they would probably be shocked!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 10, 2008)

I could do it easily, I haven't worn makeup since probably Wednesday or Thursday. I go through phases, and right now I'm not usually in the mood to do my makeup in the morning.


----------



## redambition (Nov 10, 2008)

i could do it.

i haven't really worn any makeup since last friday, and that was only because i had a function to go to!


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Nov 10, 2008)

I do it all the time.. I rarely ever wear m/u to work.. I only put it on when I'm going out..
As much as I love makeup, lately life stresses have kept me from enjoying it. 

I have tons of BNIB stuff sitting and waiting for me to touch!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Yeah, I did it for my LASIK. No big deal really because once you realize how much $$ you just invested in your eyeballs, a week with no makeup is NO big deal._

 
So true.  They said not to wear contacts for a week prior, but I'm going to go without for a month just in case.  I'm getting my Lasik right after new year's, so it looks like I'll be a geak with glasses on for New Years =)

But yeah...I couldn't go out or work without makeup.  I just can't.  If I do,I'll wear sunglasses if I have to.  I'll look way too sickly.  I could get away with no face makeup, but no eye makeup would be like an episode on the vampire show. 

And shimmer...I'm so jealous of you right now for your clear vision.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 10, 2008)

i hope i can do it. i'm about to have to go two months without it, and then a few months after that i've gotta go without for six months. hopefully by that time, my eyebrows will be nice and full (anastasia, pleeease fix them! haha) and my skin will be cleared up.

can you still curl your lashes after having lasik? that always can give you a nice comfort zone because it kind of creates the illusion of mascara.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i hope i can do it. i'm about to have to go two months without it, and then a few months after that i've gotta go without for six months. hopefully by that time, my eyebrows will be nice and full (anastasia, pleeease fix them! haha) and my skin will be cleared up.

can you still curl your lashes after having lasik? that always can give you a nice comfort zone because it kind of creates the illusion of mascara. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What do you have to do that requires such long misery?


----------



## kimmy (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie* 

 
_What do you have to do that requires such long misery?_

 
job training...no makeup, no hair dye (not even high/lowlights), no nail polish.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Nov 10, 2008)

I could do a week without eye makeup, although it would be difficult to resist picking up my mascara!...face makeup though? That would be way too hard. *shudder*


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_job training...no makeup, no hair dye (not even high/lowlights), no nail polish._

 
Goodness... Kimmy, as a fellow makeup lover, and on behalf of Specktra, we order you to quit your job, pronto!  Hehe, jk.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 10, 2008)

For me it's easier to go out than go to work with no makeup. It's all about the precedence to me. If they've never seen me either way, it's not as a big deal to be seen without makeup. But if they are used to a put together, made up me, then I would be self conscious about it.  

I think maybe focusing on a glowy skin, nice blush and lips may help to take attention from no eye makeup. I would wear sunglasses too, also your eye's will be sensitive to light so that should let you get away with wearing the sunglasses at work. I'm jealous you all got laser eye surgery, that's gonna be so awesome!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes. I go through periods where I don't. I think the first few days may be weird (like right now, I just moved and have no internet at home), but it eventually becomes habitual. Then when you're finally able to wear makeup, you'll be really excited


----------



## slepre (Nov 10, 2008)

Some days I have thought about going without any makeup when my skin is clearer and more even but then i think i will look weird to other people without makeup on 

if i was you i would like make like your foundation and cheeks look really luminous and glowly so people focus on that 

oh and when you were in a soratie [ sorry horrible at spelling] did they make you not wear any makeup or was it becuase it was easier?


----------



## redambition (Nov 10, 2008)

i'm not going to make it to a week.. i am heading off to the pro store today, so time to apply some slap!


----------



## Arisone (Nov 10, 2008)

I could do it easily. I only wear makeup on the weekends anyway. Sometimes I go weeks without it. However, I think I look better with it on.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 11, 2008)

No chance.. I feel so awkward without it on.. at least some mascara.... My eyes are SUPER small though so i look like im dead ass tired or someone punched me in the face w/o it on

but today i wore no makeup to class.... and the kid i sit next to goes "wow.. you look...really good." And was dead serious. I was like.. are you fucking nuts??


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 11, 2008)

ive done it before. My School schedual gets pretty insane 9 weeks into the semester. I basically have 9-13 hr days 5 days a week, so i dont have the energy for makeup. 

If you're really jonzing for some makeup play up the lips and blush.


----------



## User93 (Nov 11, 2008)

I could do it pretty easy, Im going out with no make-up right now cause Im just too busy, its 7 -10 am and I gotta go study.. I agree with Tish, as I have a lipgloss and also some minimal MSF  Im good to go.. But I could go without any.

Its better for your health to resist and it will be better! Also, its sometimes good to have a break from make-up


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Nov 11, 2008)

I had lasik about a year ago, and it was the best thing I ever did (besides marrying the hubby lol).  It really sucks to not wear makeup, and don't even try to because they will ask and reschedule you.  However, the outcome, is totally worth it for a week, to have something change the rest of your life!

Good luck!!!!  and don't forget the eye drops!!!  I still use my plain saline ones when I get up in the am.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 11, 2008)

I went a  month without any make up a couple of years ago. i got to a point where I felt make up was becoming to important to me, and that i was using it for the wrong reasons. So i felt I needed to remind myself that its not the make up that makes a person beautiful, its the person. So I vowed not to wear it until I didn't feel so subconscious without it. Since then , I can go without it an not give a second thought. Sometimes its good to give it up .


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, you all got off lucky with one week!  I had laser surgery too, but it was PRK, and I wasn't allowed to wear makeup for 4 days pre-surgery, and for 3 weeks post op.

I also had to wear my glasses only for a month pre surgery.  
But every day was worth it.  My vision is better now then it ever was with contacts!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 11, 2008)

I could so do it. I don't wear makeup everyday anyway... sometimes I'm just too lazy. 
I feel better with makeup, but I won't stress if I have to go out without it.
 Good luck with your surgery! I can't wait to get LASIK done!


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 11, 2008)

If I had no school or social life I could.
It would be hard because as of right now I play around with my eye makeup everyday to try new techniques out.
But I'm sure I could maybe do no eye makeup to school if I was so lazy and that's only because I'm hiding behind glasses!
It's actaully sad because most of you are older than me and can go without it but I can't and I've just turned 14!?!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 11, 2008)

I go without makeup quite a bit which is funny since I own so much makeup and I am obsessed with it. I don't wear much makeup to work either.  But when I am going out for the evening with my boyfriend or friends I get all dolled up.  So all in all I think that I could go a week without makeup.


----------



## Rennah (Nov 11, 2008)

I could definitely go without eye makeup for a week. I might miss the mascara, though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I only wore concealer and lip balm to school and I felt fine.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i'm just being real. i probably couldn't do it, which is kind of sad if you think about it. It has nothing to do with confidence... i just love applying makeup. it's fun!
but i guess if it was for medical reasons, i could try._

 
I totally agree with you, the temptation is too hard to resist. 


But if I need this, priority come first, it is more important my eyes than those looking at me without any makeup =]


----------



## Esme (Nov 11, 2008)

I could if I had to, especially if I could still use some lip balm or chapstick and moisturizer. Get your eyelashes dyed beforehand and your eyebrows if needed. Pinch your cheeks for a rosy glow and pretend you are Laura Ingalls on the Prairie!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG.  My cousin is 35 years old, and his mom (my aunty) is 65 and she HATES it when people see her without make up.  My cousin went over to his moms house one day to cook her dinner, and just so happened she was in the shower, so she refused to let him in until she put on his face.  He had to wait outside for like 1 hour.  OMG her own son!!! and she couldnt let him inside lol.

But me personally i go months without makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats why i've been selling 90% of my collection this past year.  1 kid + a husband to take care of + school + work + no sleep = i dont care if the hottest man alive saw me look like crap.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought u meant makeup altogether. If you meant foundation and blush and stuff, then the answer would be NO. Because I have really bad skin.

But I hardly wear more than eyeliner/mascara on my eyes. Im not the best at application, and I never have time to make my makeup look good. So I just throw some eyeliner and mascara on.

I wanted LASIK really bad but I cant get it until Im 25...plus I cant afford it. Its well worth it...your eyes are going to be GREAT! I recently got contacts and I feel like a new woman


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 11, 2008)

Easily, LOL. I do it all the time when I'm wearing glasses, because I can't see well enough without them to apply makeup before I put them on, and putting on my contacts just to apply makeup and then removing them to wear my glasses is just a bit much. I just do lip service and get on with it. I'm apparently not as obsessed, LOL.


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've actually done this. I went for a week without make up to see if my skin would clear up, which it didn't as I later found out it wasn't the make up, but hormones causing the problem. The first few days are awful! You feel like everyone is staring at you! But then you get used to seeing yourself without make up on and it's a bit easier lol! Don't worry, just think of it as a nice break for your skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And more time in the morning to sleep! ;0)


----------



## LaBruja760 (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah my advise is dont wear the makeup! I had lasik done a year ago and I was a dumb ass and put powder on my face to look semi presentable and it got in my eye and caused an infection! Do you like green eye!?


----------



## kittykit (Nov 11, 2008)

I cannot go to work without makeup but mine is simple, just foundation, mascara, blush and l/s or l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only wear eye makeup on the weekends if I'm going out.


----------



## user79 (Nov 11, 2008)

I could definitely do it. Frankly, I don't wear much makeup at all on a daily basis, sometimes even none at all for work.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 11, 2008)

For medical reasons, I guess I would but I would struggle not to touch my MU.  Thats the only reason I would not wear it and I would do my best to stay away anyone but my family... I'm not to afraid to admit it. 

...I am ok with how my skin looks without it but prefer it when I have enhanced it with colour and contouring.    I guess my desert island product would be concealer though.

My main prob is, when I dont wear any... I see an opportunity, a bare canvas and think "ooh what look can I create?" !


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

You can do it
It's only material, superficial
You can live with your own self for a week, you'll see


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 11, 2008)

i really feel for you!! i had an eye infection and couldnt wear eye makeup for a week. i just didnt feel like myself! my face felt naked. just keep thinking about how much it will be worth it in the longrun when you have amazing vision!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_It's actaully sad because most of you are older than me and can go without it but I can't and I've just turned 14!?!_

 
It's only in recent years (say college) that I've become ok with going out without makeup on. I feel like I've just become a lot more comfortable in my own skin (and less concerned with what anyone else thinks!). I would never EVER have gone barefaced in high school, even if I was sick as a dog. Now? Eh. Idc. Haha.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slepre* 

 
_ 
oh and when you were in a soratie [ sorry horrible at spelling] did they make you not wear any makeup or was it becuase it was easier?_

 
Hehe..nah, it was part of my last week of pledging.  We were basically forced to not wear makeup for a week among other things.  

But yeah..someone mentioned not to wear powder 'cuz of the eye infection... good lord!  Thanks for the warning.  I didn't even think about that.  

And good idea as well on the sunglasses to work cuz of "light sensitivity".  Haha, I like it!  I'll put tape on it too to make it more obvious.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 12, 2008)

I go without makeup all the time...

Don't get me wrong, I love makeup, I probably have far over 5 grand worth or makeup, and I love it all. But I've always been one of those girls who personally, can go out without makeup, and not really give a shit what anyone thought.

When I was younger Id always think about how people must judge me on my looks, or on my skin, or whatever. And then I got older and realized that, I don't judge other people like that, so I'm going to give everyone the benefit of the doubt and hope they don't do it to me.

But wearing makeup definitely gives me great confidence, even though I'm still confident without it. I have bad acne, I always have, and these days I dont have as much acne as I do scarring.

I go out without makeup on a regular basis because I know that wearing foundation everyday isnt going to make my skin better. I wear makeup probably 3 times a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(right now im just a student, but if I was working, this would be different and I would be wearing makeup much more)


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 12, 2008)

I could easliy, i like to wear it when going out but its not an essential for me (infact most days I look rather bad lol) .  But if I were you, I'd focus on, your lips, and hairstyling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's only a week and its for your eye health... trust me in retrospect it will seem like nothing for having the beautiful clear vision.


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah I could easily do it - I often go without at weekends but always wear make-up to work just to look presentable and put together. If I ever go without make-up at work then people comment that I look tired/ill lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2008)

well I don't think I've gone without MU for a week since high school. But if I had to, I would do it. I wouldn't like it, but I would do it!

My mom got Lasik about 8 years ago and she also had to go w/o MU. It was kinda weird coz she's so into makeup that I don't even remember seeing her w/o it. But you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 12, 2008)

I couldn't a week with out face makeup cuz i looove for my skin to look flawless. i have some hyperpigimentation and I'm self-conscious about it but I must say I've see worst. I plan on investing in tinted moisterizer for on my run days... But I could do a week without eye makeup especially for medical reasons.


----------



## Korms (Nov 12, 2008)

I could go a week without any makeup aside from eyebrow pencil.


----------



## zeroxstar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah, i COULD, but i wouldn't want to. 
i could go every day with just concealer, mascara and bronzer ... i'm pale, i have blonde eyelashes and really dark circles under my eyes so I just like to have at least that when I go to school or out (although to the gym or grocery shopping/running errands I don't care)


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 13, 2008)

I do it quite frequently. Most of the time I'm just too lazy to deal with it...I do scare small children, the elderly, and animals by not wearing any though


----------



## .k. (Nov 13, 2008)

i could do without eye stuff. just some cream blush and a gloss and im good to go!


----------



## User67 (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think I could do it. I just feel more put together & better about myself when I have make-up on. Not to mention that when I have no make-up done I look like a little kid & people treat me like that too. I think when I am made up I just give it out this air of confidence that makes people take me more seriously, instead of thinking that I am just some young girl they can walk all over. But, of course like in your case if it was for a medical reason, that would be totally different & I wouldn't have a problem giving it up for a week.


----------



## Jinni (Nov 13, 2008)

I could definitely do it. I have gone without eye makeup before, but I hate how people always ask me if it's sick or tired. I really sort of look like death without makeup... I have a partially blind cousin, and even he asked me if I was feeling ok last time he saw me without makeup


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_I could definitely do it. I have gone without eye makeup before, but I hate how people always ask me if it's sick or tired. I really sort of look like death without makeup... I have a partially blind cousin, and even he asked me if I was feeling ok last time he saw me without makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I get asked in the winter if I'm sick a lot because I'm so pale. It's SO RUDE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't ask a black person if they've been suntanning, people are so ignorant.

I think next time someone asks me if I'm sick, I'm going to tell them I have tuberculosis and then cough on them.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_If I had no school or social life I could.
It would be hard because as of right now I play around with my eye makeup everyday to try new techniques out.
But I'm sure I could maybe do no eye makeup to school if I was so lazy and that's only because I'm hiding behind glasses!
It's actaully sad because most of you are older than me and can go without it but I can't and I've just turned 14!?!_

 

Don't worry about that, I don't think I could go without it when i was 14 neither. I'm 25 (26 in a month) and I noticed the older I get, the more confidence I have.
I'm surprised how many people here seem to be like me.. loving make-up but not always wearing any.  I have been wearing make-up again on the regular but have gone weeks before without any.
if i had a strict no week without it, i'd do it easily but if i was going somewhere, i would cancel - i'd just focus on skin and lips.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_ You don't ask a black person if they've been suntanning, people are so ignorant._

 
Actually, quite a few of us do, (not me, intentianally anyway), and people DO ask us. A LOT. Doesn't make it any less rude, though.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 13, 2008)

jeeze people are so rude.
I cant believe people actually comment on how pale you are.
Im like, below NC15, Im a ghost, but I wouldn't like to hear that from people.
I live in Canada and I don't find that happens here very much,
but I suppose in other parts of the world?


----------



## LisaIsabelle (Nov 13, 2008)

At home, no prob... but in public HELL NO. I need my mascara/concealer/gloss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I get asked in the winter if I'm sick a lot because I'm so pale. It's SO RUDE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't ask a black person if they've been suntanning, people are so ignorant.

I think next time someone asks me if I'm sick, I'm going to tell them I have tuberculosis and then cough on them._

 
Oh I hear you... I'm about your skintone, only in my case it's all year long since I never suntan, even in the middle of July!! So people ask. And make comments. 

Since they complain - cuz they are really complaining! - and make negative comment about my skin color, I answer them it's racist. Strangely *it's not the same* since I'm white. So my friend (she's dark a la Alek Wek) usually ask them if they would dare telling her she's too black? So why telling me I'm too white?

You should see their reaction.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 13, 2008)

I go w/ out makeup whenever I don't have to work (Sephora) I think the longest I've gone without makeup was about 3 months but that's only because I was in Michigan and my skin does amazing on it's own up there...I usually have at least mascara on, but if I don't feel like mascara I'll at least have concealer on...I only go bare faced if I go to the gym or beach/pool


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 13, 2008)

It's easy for me! heck yesterday was the first time i wore eye makeup since July!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 1, 2009)

If I don't work, I don't wear makeup. I just put my hair up nice, and slap on moisturizer w/ spf and chapstick.

I LOVE makeup, I like putting it on and on others ofcourse, but I can go a month with out makeup and be fine.

I rather apply it on others than have it on lol.


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Mar 1, 2009)

yep i can go without make up for like weeks.  I am a wahm who is gonna see me.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2009)

i can go a week without make up. to me i love make up because i like applying it and it's fun creating fun and different looks. my hubby says i'm an artist but my face is a canvas! but make up is not a must have - sure i wear make up about 4-5 days a week. because i enjoy it and spend alot of money on it. i do however go for a week without wearing it when on holiday (we go to florida alot and i can't stand the sweat and make up together!!) and if i'm off work for a week i won't wear make up. i'm off work this week in fact and apart from tommorow (when i go to the mac store) i won't be wearing any make up.


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 1, 2009)

Easily,since I don't leave my house that much during the week.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 1, 2009)

I could definitely go without eye makeup for a week.
Going without foundation is another story, because my skin has been pretty terrible for the past year :[


----------



## User35 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i hope i can do it. i'm about to have to go two months without it, and then a few months after that i've gotta go without for six months. hopefully by that time, my eyebrows will be nice and full (anastasia, pleeease fix them! haha) and my skin will be cleared up.

can you still curl your lashes after having lasik? that always can give you a nice comfort zone because it kind of creates the illusion of mascara. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Kimmy you know I did both academy's at Ben Clark, the 2 month CD and the 6 month sworn and what the girls did for makeup was curl the eyelashes and use a clear mascara, and then some tinted sunscreen.If I had something a lil extra to cover up I would use bare essentials powder fountation for a concealer. And if I was feeling extra daring and like tact staff wouldnt find out that day I would add a little brown eyeliner to the top lid...just a smidge. And of course a bit of lipgloss, nothing too pigmented because of course if tact staff found out they'd rip you a new one. Tampons tucked into your bloused BDU's ( you cant have ANYTHING in your pockets), I got tips for days if you need any I'll hook you up.


----------

